# حصرياً وهنا فقط من داخل Mercedes benz



## d_a_w_i (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]هذه الملفات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صدقة جارية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأخ عزيز جداً علىً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهندس الشاب هيثم عاطف [/FONT]رحمه الله

**[FONT=&quot]أسألكم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فاتحة الكتاب وقراّءة هذا الدعاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] من القلب [/FONT]..*​ *[FONT=&quot]لن تأخذ منك نصف دقيقة إن شاء الله[/FONT] *​ *[FONT=&quot]اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه .. اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله
.. ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد[/FONT]**

**[FONT=&quot]اللهم ابدله دارا خيرا من داره واهلا خيرا من اهله وادخله الجنة 
واعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار [/FONT]**
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم عاملة بما انت اهله ولا تعامله بما هو اهله[/FONT]** .
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم اجزه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً[/FONT]**.
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم إن كان محسناً فزد من حسناته , وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن سيئاته[/FONT]*​ *
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم جازه عن الاحسان إحسانا وعن الأساءة عفواً وغفراناً[/FONT]** .
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم ادخله الجنة من غير مناقشة حساب ولا سابقة عذاب
اللـهـم اّنسه في وحدته وفي وحشته وفي غربته[/FONT]**....
**[FONT=&quot]اللـهـم انزله منزلاً مباركا وانت خير المنزلين .اللـهـم انزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين
وحسن اولئك رفيقا .اللـهـم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ,ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
.اللـهـم افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة[/FONT]*​ *
**[FONT=&quot]اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الإجابة وهذا الجهد وعليك التكلان[/FONT]**..

**[FONT=&quot]ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله[/FONT]*​ *

**[FONT=&quot]شكراً إخوانى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولا أراكم الله مكروهاً...وبعد[/FONT]*​*حصرياً وهنا فقط من داخل Mercedes benz**
..............
....
..





Brakes 
1-Basic Terms
2-Details in English
3-Details in Arabic

*http://www.4shared.com/file/147984805/6417ac4e/Brakes.html

*



*​ *Clutch-Gear*
*1-Power Train Basic Termes
2-Details in Arabic*
http://www.4shared.com/file/147988248/398b2f99/Clutch-Gear.html




*Front Axle*
*Details in Arabic*
http://www.4shared.com/file/148004483/ad8010f7/Front_Axle.html




*Rear Axle*
*-Power Train Basic Termes
2-Details in Arabic*
http://www.4shared.com/file/148005036/81abf20a/Rear_Axle.html




*
Electricity*
*Basic concepts*
http://www.4shared.com/file/147996321/ca70040f/Electricity.html​





..............*******************************........


بالإضافة إلى

مجموعة متنوعـــة من الصور المتحركـــة والثابتـــــــة وقطع الغيار كــ manuals تغطى معظم الأجزاء 
فى السيارة أترككم لإكتشافها







http://www.4shared.com/file/148531332/1c8ff47e/_PIC-Show_.html



ومـــع
المرجع الدسم

The Motor Vehicle - GARRETT (2001). 13th edition









Word files - Technical data

وفى هذا الملف جمًعت أفضل ما قرأت وإستفدت منه خلال تصفح الإنترنت سواء
فى منتدانا العزيز أو فى المنتديات الأخرى وحفظته فى ملفات word
مثل أسباب اعطال المحرك - أعطال المحرك - الصيانة الميكانيكية - الفرامل 
فكرة عمل المغذى - معرفة الاجزاء الاساسية للسيارات - مصطحات الميكانيكا بلغة السوق
نظام منع إقفال العجلات أثناء الفرملة( ABS ) - صندوق التروس - دورة الوقود
دورة التزييت - عمود الكردان





http://www.4shared.com/file/148547324/7bbce3c6/Word_files_-_Technical_data.html​



Engines - Technical data
عروض تقنية مبسطة عن العمليات المرتبطة بالمحرك وما حولها
مثل Engine cycles - Engine performance - Air & fuel induction
Engine operating characteristics - Emissions and air pollution
Friction & lubrication
Thermochemistry & fuels - Gasoline specifications






http://www.4shared.com/file/148551934/773b213d/Engines_-Technical_data.html




*ومع المرجع الشهير فى إصلاح وتحديد أعطال محركات الديزل*

*troubleshooting and repair of diesel engines
4th Ed. - Paul Dempsey*







http://www.4shared.com/file/146988372/55c6f4c7/troubleshooting_and_repair_of_diesel_enginesrar.html
............
.......
...
رجاءً أخيراً أخوانى الكرام إذا أردتم أن تنقلوا هذه الملفات 
أو تعيدوا رفعها رجاءً أن تنقلوها بنفس هذه الصيغة
ولا تحذفوا أى ملف بداخلها فهى *صدقة جارية *
وهذه أمانة أثابكم الله 
وأأسف إن كنت أثقلت عليكم 

وفى النهاية أتقدم بالشكر لــ د. *محمد باشراحيل* و *العقاب الهرم*
على دعمهم الدائم لجميع أعضاء المنتدى 

والحمد لله رب العالمين
*********************************************
*أن الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه 
فلئن تقضي لأخيك حاجة كأن تعلمه أو ترشده أو تحمله *
*أو تقرضه أو تشفع له في خير أفضل عند الله من ثواب اعتكافك شهرا كاملا فعن عبدالله بن عمر



ما أن رسول الله



قال :
( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم ، وأحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم ، أو تكشف عنه كربة ، أو تقضي عنه دينا ، أو تطرد عنه جوعا ولأن أمشي مع أخي المسلم في حاجة أحب إليّ من أن اعتكف في المسجد شهرا ومن كف غضبه ستر الله عورته ومن كظم غيظا ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضا يوم القيامة ومن مشى مع أخيه المسلم في حاجته حتى يثبتها له أثبت الله تعالى قدمه يوم تزل الأقدام 
وإن سوء الخلق ليفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل )
رواه الطبراني في الكبير وابن أبي الدنيا وحسنه الألباني في 
السلسلة الصحيحة*​


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*The Motor Vehicle - GARRETT (2001). 13th edition

*http://www.4shared.com/file/148563694/6b213cd1/The_Motor_Vehicle_-_GARRETT__2001____13th_ed_.html


*



*


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Diesel Engine - Technical Manual.rar









http://www.4shared.com/file/148688697/1c8d26a5/Diesel_Engine_-_Technical_Manual.html​


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Diesel mechanics





http://www.4shared.com/file/148848170/e6df047c/Diesel_mechanics.html​


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Marine diesel engines maintenance, troubleshooting and repair

*مرجع أكثر من رائع*







*http://www.4shared.com/file/1488492...Troubleshooting__and_Repair_Calder_1987_.html*

.............
.....

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 

​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته إن شاء الله......وجزاك الله كل خير ياأخي على هذا المجهود..


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم وإجعله فى ميزان حسناته*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم اغفر *[font=&quot]للمهندس هيثم عاطف [/font]رحمه الله* وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه .. اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله​*[font=&quot] .. ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء
[/font] *


----------



## malak200029 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الهم ارحم والدية وجزية كل الخير جزاك اللة كل الخيرووضعة اللة فى ميزن حسناتك


----------



## d_a_w_i (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*اللهم اّمين *

*جزاكم الله خيراً إخوانى المقلب الهرم وmalak200029 وكل من دعا بنية خالصة *
*الكلمات تعجز عن شكركم *
*وأرجو أن ينفعكم الله بما علمكم وأن يعلمكم ما ينفعكم *
..........................
................

*أن الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه 
فلئن تقضي لأخيك حاجة كأن تعلمه أو ترشده أو تحمله 
أو تقرضه أو تشفع له في خير أفضل عند الله من ثواب اعتكافك شهرا كاملا فعن عبدالله بن عمر



ما أن رسول الله



قال :
( أحب الناس إلى الله أنفعهم ، وأحب الأعمال إلى الله عز وجل سرور تدخله على مسلم ، أو تكشف عنه كربة ، أو تقضي عنه دينا ، أو تطرد عنه جوعا ولأن أمشي مع أخي المسلم في حاجة أحب إليّ من أن اعتكف في المسجد شهرا ومن كف غضبه ستر الله عورته ومن كظم غيظا ولو شاء أن يمضيه أمضاه ملأ الله قلبه رضا يوم القيامة ومن مشى مع أخيه المسلم في حاجته حتى يثبتها له أثبت الله تعالى قدمه يوم تزل الأقدام 
وإن سوء الخلق ليفسد العمل كما يفسد الخل العسل )
رواه الطبراني في الكبير وابن أبي الدنيا وحسنه الألباني في 
السلسلة الصحيحة*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ههه صرت مقلب حتة واحدة
اسمى الـعـقـاب الهـرم اخى او قل طـه 
اعرف ان الخط صغير جدا


----------



## d_a_w_i (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*العقاب الهرم*

هههههه اّاااااسف أخى طه فعلاً الخط صغير 
بحثت الاّن عن معنى العقاب الهرم ووجدتها فى قصيدة للعقاد

*قصيدة " العقاب الهرم " وهي قصيدة موحية بمعاني العظمة المقهورة بالزمن، إنها قصة عقاب هرم فعجز عن الصيد وصارت فرائسه تمرح أمامه نظرا لعجزة، وينسحب هذا المعنى على الأشخاص العظماء والدول الكبرى إنه الجلال عندما يشيخ، يقول الشاعر عن العقاب:*​يهم ويعييه النـــهــــوض فيجثــــــــم 
ويعزم إلا ريشه ليس يعــزم
لقد رنق الصرصور وهو على الثرى 
مكب وصاح القطا وهو أبكم
يلملم حدبـــاء الــقــدامــــــى كـــأنـــها 
أضالع في أرماسها تتهشــــم
ويثقله حمل الجـنـاحيـــــن بعــدمـــــــا 
أقلاه وهو الكاسر الـمتقــحــم 
إذا أدفأته الشمـس أغفـــــى وربمــــــا 
توهمها صيدا له وهو هيثــــم
لعينيك يا شيخ الطــيـور مـهــــابـــــــة
يفر بغاث الطير عنها ويهـزم
وما عجزت عنك الــــغـــداة وإنـمـــــا 
لكل شباب هيـــبة لا تهـــــرم​وفى خلال بحثى صادفنى هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158347.html

شافاك الله وعافاك وأبعد عنًا الـ H1N1 ​​


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## d_a_w_i (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك Sniper 
أسألكم *دعاء الفاتحة والدعاء* لصديقى المتوفى بخالص النية 
 وإنتظروا المزيد إن شاء الله .....​


----------



## hajji81 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم ارحمه و اجعل مأواه الجنة و تقبل صالح أعماله


----------



## d_a_w_i (11 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اّمين hajji81 

ربنا يحفظك ويباركلك 
.
.
.




​


----------



## d_a_w_i (14 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه الملفات حصرية ومفيدة للغاية أرجو أن تكون قد نالت إعجابكم


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

رحم الله الفقيد وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وشكرا لكم على هذا المجهود والموضوع الجميل
تقبل تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## hooold (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير، ورحم الله المهندس هيثم، نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكما.


----------



## d_a_w_i (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً إخوانى


----------



## malak200029 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز اتمنى من سيادتكم اذا كان لديكم برنامج الoutodata2009لكم منى كل الدعوات الخالصة


----------



## eng_mer3y (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرحم المهندس هيثم رحمه واسعه 
الله لايحرمك الاجر عزيزي 
مانقدر الا ندعيلك في ظهر الغيب


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

* الله يرحم المهندس هيثم رحمه واسعه
وجزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## d_a_w_i (23 نوفمبر 2009)

إلى أخى malak200029

ستجد مرادك إن شاء الله على هذا الرابط منقولاً من الأخ cheriffo جزاه الله خيراً فى إحدى المشاركات
داخل منتدانا الجميل...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162578.html


,,, إلى إخوانى المهندسين Mer3y & Red-storm

أشكركم كثيراً جزاكم الله كل خير ولا أراكم الله مكروهاً
.........
.....
..
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
خير الناس أنفعهم للناس 
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم






​


----------



## mmoonn (15 مايو 2010)

*الله يرحمه ويدخله ,وايانا الجنة إن شاء الله......وجزاك الله كل خير ياأخي على هذا المجهودالرائع 

وبارك الله فيك

*


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 يوليو 2010)

اللهم إغفر له وأرحمه وإجعل مثواه الجنة


----------



## ضياء الدييين (3 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم إرحمه وتجاوز عن سيئاته وأدخلهم اللهم بفضلك فسيح جناتك
مشكور يا خي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم ابدله اهلا خيرا من اهله ودارا خير من داره


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## ابو ربحي (11 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اللهم اغفر [font=&quot]للمهندس هيثم عاطف [/font]رحمه الله وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه .. اللهم اكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واسكنه مع الانبياء والصديقين والشهداء

[font=&quot]ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس .. وأغسله من خطاياه بالماء والثلج والبرد

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء على الملفات الرائعة والطرح المميز منك اخي العزيز
​
[/font]*


----------



## haytham9d (11 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صهيب مسلم (7 يناير 2011)

*غفر الله له ورحمه*


----------



## spe100 (7 يناير 2011)

اسئل الله له المغقره والرحمة


----------



## أبوأحسان (7 يناير 2011)

نسال الله جل في علاه الرحمة والمغفرة للفقيد هيثم وان يتجاوز عنه وعن جميع والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات وعلى كل من نطق بــــ لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
شكرا لك أخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع .. ولا يسعنا الا ان نشكر لك وفائك للمرحوم هيثم . جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (7 يناير 2011)

غفر الله له ولنا ولوالدى ولجميع المسلمين ورزق اموات المسلمين الجنة والحقنا بهم ان شاء الله رب العالمين


----------



## eslam5amis (8 يناير 2011)

الهم ارحم والدية وجزية كل الخير جزاك اللة كل الخيرووضعة اللة فى ميزن حسناتك


----------



## Andrew Amgad (10 فبراير 2011)

very good


----------



## d_a_w_i (18 أكتوبر 2012)

رحم الله صديقى هيثم عاطف فى تلك الأيام المفترجة بالله عليكم أدعو له


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (22 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mostafa_mobset (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته....والف شكر على الكتب


----------



## meengmse (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

